# frigorifico a butano



## padevic (Feb 6, 2007)

hola
alguien sabe un enlace donde se pueda ver el esquema de un frigorifico a butano?
gracisa


----------



## psicodelico (Feb 6, 2007)

¿Un refrigerador a *Butano*? no será que funciona con amoníaco!
y además este asunto creo, a mi entender, nada que ver con la electrónica, si fuese una Peltier, en fin, imagino que estas en el foro equivocado...


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 7, 2007)

butano es el gas ¿no? me parece que no hay frigoríficos que anden con butano como dice el amigo es con amoniaco y no creo que te funcione ya que ese gas de de alta temperatura (ya que lo mezcles con otra cosa no se) saludos


----------



## padevic (Feb 8, 2007)

bueno algo de esto si existe
http://usuarios.tiscali.es/gas/neveras.htm
el tema de mi pregunta era si alguien sabe si se puede pasar un frigo electrico a butano (gas)
gracias de todas formas


----------



## Dano (Mar 1, 2007)

Es mejor usar propano que butano, el propano tiene mejor COP y logra temperaturas mas bajas.

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 1, 2007)

Es un show, necesitas tuberia de cobre, radiadores  y el compresor para mover el gas en estado liquido y gaseoso a altas presiones...  mejor dejalo electrico

Saludos..


----------



## WINY_82 (Mar 3, 2007)

Hola padevic.

Esa refrigeracion si existe. utiliza amoniaco y agua internamente y utiliza gas butano u otra fuente de calor para generar frio.

se le llama refirgeracion por absorcion

revisa algo de teoria en http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refrigeración_por_absorción

haber si te puedo ayudar mas


ya las venden hechas por si no lo sabias. y no necesariamente algo industrial. venden refrigeradores pequeños que se utilizan en las casa moviles


saludos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 5, 2007)

hola : si no queres volar la casa de tu vecino entonces mejor usa agua o como dice "WINY_82"  

se le llama refirgeracion por absorcion 

revisa algo de teoria en  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refrigeración_por_absorción




salu2


----------

